# Cozy cab install issues with John Deere 420



## ODE (Jan 12, 2021)

HI, I am new here - so if this topic has been beaten to death already I apologize.

I just acquired a very nice 1991 420 series with the 47" 2 stage snow blower, 60" deck and a cozy cab all in very nice condition. My problem is the trying to install the cozy cab. It has all the needed parts except the mounting brackets for under the rear fenders. I have contacted co that make and sell the cab and they say they no longer support it. 

I have an install manual for the cab and it list part numbers. The install kit is 4-11259, but I have had no luck in finding anything.

Does anyone know where to possibly find any or have plans to make them? I appreciate any help.

I would also like to find a manual for the tractor and accessories.

thank you....


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Does the install manual have any pictures?
Most of those brackets are fairly simple many of them just 1x 1/8" flat stock,
you may have to fabricate them yourself.


----------



## ODE (Jan 12, 2021)

Hi, Yes there is pictures of the brackets and they are not a simple angle bracket. They are a more of a Z bracket with a top plate and a brace. Unfortunately they don't give all the dimensions.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Those Cozy Cabs are really nice, but you have to face reality. The odds of you finding those mounting brackets for a 29 year old cab that the OEM no longer supports, specific to a 420, are pretty slim at best.

As with most projects involving 20-30-40 year old accessories for lawn tractors, it of often comes down to fabrication. Here's a PDF that may help

https://www.cozycab.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/CP-336.pdf

The drawings show vibration isolators..... I've had the best luck finding those with these guys
https://www.zoro.com/search?q=vibration isolator&origin=sayt

I'd set the cab on the chassis and get it supported as close as possible to where it should mount. Those isolators probably had pre-drilled holes in the cab. I'd look for those holes and then start "eyeballing" to where they logically bolted to the chassis frame. The pictures in the PDF should help as to location and shape. You can use a thin, easily bendable, piece of sheet metal to form the rough shape for a fabrication template. 

It's going to take patience and probably several tries to get it right, but I'd bet that is probably going to be your only viable solution to getting that cab mounted.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

ask the OEM for prints of the parts if they still have them (you would be surprised by the number of prints and CAD files I get, just by asking), or just flat out bring the mess to a fab shop to complete


----------



## ODE (Jan 12, 2021)

Thanks for the reply. I am figuring on have to fabricate unless I can find some used brackets. I was hoping someone has made some and has some ideas to share. I can see the basic design in the cab manual, but it does not give dimensions to work off of.

I do not see the PDF you mention

thanks


----------



## ODE (Jan 12, 2021)

I have spoken with the company that makes the cab and they say they do not have the plans anymore.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

ODE said:


> Thanks for the reply. I am figuring on have to fabricate unless I can find some used brackets. I was hoping someone has made some and has some ideas to share. I can see the basic design in the cab manual, but it does not give dimensions to work off of.
> 
> I do not see the PDF you mention
> thanks


How about now....
https://www.cozycab.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/CP-336.pdf
_
"I am figuring on have to fabricate unless I can find some used brackets"
_
Think about what you're asking..... Why would anybody have those brackets just laying around used unless they have the cab and then why would they give them up?


----------



## ODE (Jan 12, 2021)

I see it this time. The rear brackets for a cab for the 400 series would be easy to make. Unfortunately the brackets for the 420 go under the fenders on the frame. I will try to post a picture of the brackets. They give a couple measurements that I will try to use in fabricating. The brackets I need to make are N0's 3 & 4 in the pic.

As for why would anyone have brackets or parts, tractor that the cab went bad or got a used item with extra parts..... who knows, while doing a search for parts I had seen in some different forums where someone had brackets and other parts (but they sold them already). I thought it doesn't hurt to ask.........


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I always start with the path of least resistance (at my age that equates to the amount of work involved). I even have a scale..... Piece of cake --- Not to bad --- Potential Ordeal. Beyond ordeal, it's time to break out the wallet and see if there is a chump out there that needs the $$$ more than me. Any type/size of hole in the ground, now goes immediately to the wallet end of the scale


----------

